# kayak help



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

I 've been looking for a new yak, I've changed my mind so many times and i will probably change it again, but i would likes some advice. 
1. The malibu trio 11 anyone got one of these or heard about them.
2. Wilderness tarpon 100 are they any good.
3. Hobie quest 11 
Which one would be better for me who likes fishing rivers, inshore and maybe offshore.
Hope you can help Ajbigfish


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey Aidin,

If you are contemplating offshore at any stage, most would advise 4 metres or over in length for speed & safety. There are all types out there, plastic, fibreglass, kevlar/carbon, paddle, pedal.

For offshore, most of the experienced, (not all) eventually end up gravitating towards glass, (eg Stealth or Kaskazi) or Hobie, (some models more appropriate than others).

Here's an article on kayak design to get you thinking about what you really want.
http://ftlauderdaleyakfishingclub.org/yakdesign101.html

Good luck with it.


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks Adam
I will read them defantly. I proberly won't go offshore for a while so that shouldn't be the main problem.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

How heavy are you? The quest 11 is good for inshore and freshwater as it is very manouvreable, yet slim design so not raft like as some of the other shorter yaks are. Has good accessible storage. It doesn't have a huge payload though, due to slim design, hence your weight is important. river fishing you not to carry as much weight. The reason it doesn't sell a lot is because price is up there with other longer yaks, and not much less than a Quest 13, so you wouldn't normally go for it unless you have a reason for a lighter yak (eg portability and handling in narrow waters and harder launch sites). If I could have a freshwater specific yak that would be my choice.


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

I am around 60kg and 176cm


----------

